# Installation de Bluefish



## pulgita (8 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de télécharger Bluefish pour l'essayer, et je me trouve dans l'incapacité de l'installer.http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif
Je suis totalement novice avec X11. Y a t'il un tutoriel pour l'installation pour novice? Quelqu'un a-t-il une réponse simple?
Dans la revue n° 59 il est écrit que l'on peut installer via Fink. Mais comment? 
Merci


----------



## magazine-avosmac (8 Février 2006)

Fink est un sujet qui a été longuement et fréquemment évoqué dans nos colonnes. Nous vous suggérons de vous plonger dans la collection : 

 Bien démarrer avec Fink (Installer et utiliser Fink)
 n°54 - p40 - parution : 09/2005 - rubrique : X11
· Comprendre Fink (Tout savoir sur Fink et le portage de logiciels)
 n°54 - p41 - parution : 09/2005 - rubrique : X11


----------



## Thierry6 (9 Février 2006)

ou alors


----------

